# Lan Party ohne Internet - Wlan auf Switch überbrücken?



## Ampeldruecker (20. März 2011)

*Lan Party ohne Internet - Wlan auf Switch überbrücken?*

Da ich demnächst eine Lan bei mir zuhause organisiere, aber wir aus gewissen Gründe nicht in der oberen Etage seien drüfen, hatte ich die Idee, einen USB-Wlan Stick und eine zusätzliche Lan Karte in meinen PC einzubauen und das Wlan über diese zweite Karte auf den Switch zu überbrücken, sodass alle Teilnehmer, die an den Switch angebunden sind, über meinen Stick auf das Internet zuzugreifen, wenn auch langsam, denn das ist zu vernachlässigen. Die Lan-Server-Ips werden af 192.168.0.x laufen. Jetzt ist meine Frage, ob alle Teilneher trotz der eingestellten IP Adresse von 192.168.0.x auf die Überbrückte Internetverbindung des Wlan Sticks auf die Lan-Server zugreifen können?

Grüße Ampeldruecker


----------



## Torsley (20. März 2011)

*AW: Lan Party ohne Internet - Wlan auf Switch überbrücken?*

zu deiner eigendlichen frage kann ich jetzt nichts sagen. aber hast du nicht die möglichkeit an ein d-lan set zu kommen? damit kannste doch ziemlich geil internet über etagen realisieren. unten nen switch hingestellt und alles schön.


----------



## Domowoi (20. März 2011)

*AW: Lan Party ohne Internet - Wlan auf Switch überbrücken?*

Die Erfahrung bei uns hat gezeigt eigentlich braucht jeder seinen eigenen W-LAN Stick/Karte. Es gibt Router die man an so einen Switch anstecken kann aber ein normaler PC kann das nicht glaub ich. Außerdem wenn das funzt wird es so langsam sein das der Spaß eher im Hintertreffen ist.
Ich würde lieber schauen das jeder seine W-LAN oder UMTS Verbindung hat.


----------



## Ossiracer (20. März 2011)

*AW: Lan Party ohne Internet - Wlan auf Switch überbrücken?*

Wie wärs mit nem langen Lankabel? mit 20m kommt man gut über 2 Stockwerke...


----------



## Ampeldruecker (20. März 2011)

*AW: Lan Party ohne Internet - Wlan auf Switch überbrücken?*

Also ich wollte jetzt eigentlich nicht zusätzlich noch etwas investieren, darum die Frage ob man die Verbindung nicht überbrpcken kann, besonders, weil die Option in Windows 7 ja auch schon angeboten wird, nur leider kann ich es nicht testen, weil wenn ich die zweite Netzwerkkarte ausbaue, kann ich den Zweit-Pc nicht mehr an den Switch anschließen.

Grüße Ampeldruecker


----------



## Chron-O-John (21. März 2011)

*AW: Lan Party ohne Internet - Wlan auf Switch überbrücken?*

Das mit dem Überbrücken geht eingeltich ohne Probleme. Musst, nur darauf auchten, dasst nicht 2 DHCP-Server laufen hast. Die Teilnehmer der Lan bekommen also ihre IP-Adressen vom oberen Router. Unten solltest du nur einen Switch haben.


----------

